# Tommy Hocknull



## albertwebster (Nov 19, 2005)

I have met Tommy in a local care home where he is now resident. He was in the Merchant Navy as a seaman from 1958-2000. He has lost all his memoribilia and would like to hear from any of his former shipmates who remembers him from his days with Ben Line, Blue Funnel, (I thought he was joking when he told me this, but apparently not), Orient Line & some coasters. I will pass on any messages as I will be visiting Tommy on a regular basis, swapping memories of the time I was in the Merchant Navy.


----------



## edward (Dec 3, 2005)

welcome on board albert i am sure you will find what you are looking for and can cheer up tommy with any stories from any old salts that have sailed with your friend, good luck &best wishes. edward.


----------

